# best food for young red bellies?



## wildwildwes (Jul 23, 2003)

hi everyone, 
i've got a 90 gallon tank with 6 (2") red belly's and i am currently feeding them a mix of bloodworm, beefheart and regular tropical flake which they all eat with no problems. I am just wondering if anyone can suggest another type of food so i can vary there diet a bit more....i have tried frozen krill but they don't seem to care for that much. Also i am wondering about making my own food from a mix of beefheart, worms, meats etc. I think they are a bit small to go after feeder fish right now, as i tried to feed them some guppies, but they just ignored them. Any suggestions would be helpful.
-thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

first of all wildwildwes welcome to p-fury

































































sounds like u have evrything under control maybe some fish filets sliced small enough for them to eat and maybe some pellets


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

You're doin fine as it is, but if I could suggest anything it would be to add even more variety. Earthworms are good, fish filets, squid, Small pieces of chicken, krill is really good for them etc.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I fed mine red rosies at that age. Just toss em in and leave them. They will eventually dissappear. Also, try earthworms from the local baitshop. I noticed a difference in not only size, but color after I fed mine some worms.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should try shrimp, crab and fish filets...







!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Beefheart. cichlid flakes. and earthworms


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

live earth worms, smelt, fish filets, shrimp, shrimp pellets, krill, guppies


----------



## wildwildwes (Jul 23, 2003)

Excellent, thanks guys








also i am just wondering....everyone suggested fish fillets. Any particular kind better than others? any kind i should stay away from?
-thanks


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

wildwildwes said:


> Excellent, thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hello. i have so much lake rainbow trout in my freezer.. i minced that sh*t up for my p's.. they like it ok.. but, sardines.. they love that stuff. try the whole raw kind.. it makes my tank stink a lil... but makes the fish happy

by the way.. anybody out there go fishing often? later.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I usually feed frys or juvi's dried freeze brine shrimp or bloodworms. Sometimes the usual guppys for excercise and keep the FURY with in.


----------



## tomzo84 (Jun 27, 2003)

Try cuttin the tails off the feeders before you through 'em in. You know, handi-cap 'em. Your p's will handle business then.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

tomzo84 said:


> Try cuttin the tails off the feeders before you through 'em in. You know, handi-cap 'em. Your p's will handle business then.


 Don't cut the tails off the feeders.....make your P's work for their food. It'll keep em strong and bring out the hunter within, haha. Plus, how would you feel being tossed in a pit full of lions with your feet cut off? Wouldn't you at least want to be able to run and think you're going to get away?


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

tomzo84 said:


> Try cuttin the tails off the feeders before you through 'em in. You know, handi-cap 'em. Your p's will handle business then.


 Haha "handi-cap 'em" hahahah

I like that


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would get them on floating cichlid pellets when they are that young as it can also supplement their diet when they get older.
all my p's have eaten pellets when they were young and still take them now even my piraya.
i will always throw pellets in the mix if you can get them to take it its good for them.
as for everything else you got it sorted
nice one

and welcome to the board









dixon


----------

